# What hypo symptoms improved after you began adding t3 to your t4 only medication?



## millironk (Jun 22, 2015)

I have been using cytomel, 25 now for almost 3 months, 2 months of 5mg before that. I have seen alot of improvement to my ongoing hypo symptoms of joint and muscle pain, fatigue, anxiety. I have also been sleeping better than I have in many years. Would love to hear anyone else's comments.

Have a blessed Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Weight loss, general well being, fatigue got better although I do not sleep well, Interestingly, I take my first Lilothyronine dose at 5:30 most mornings, I do sleep wonderfully for 2 hours following ingestion


----------

